# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Des rats  qui ne sont pas domestique.. comment les déloger ?

## genyfer

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit souci , enfin plutot ma voisine...

Elle  à dans  son jardin une  oie  mais aujourd'hui quand ma mère est allée  lui donner à manger  suprise  des rats  (2) se sont mit  à faire des  aller retour pour amener la nourriture  apportée  dans  le  "lit"   de l'oie ... ma mère pense que c'est  un couple .( vive la colonie)

Ma voisine  voyant ca et  partant en voyage  ce soir  souhaite  à son retour mettre  "du poison"  ...  

Je trouve cela  dangereux pour l'oie mais aussi pour les  chats  du quartier et  bon même si j'ai affreusement peur des rats  je ne suis pas  pour leurs  morts , quelqu'un aurait il une idée pour les déloger avant son retour ?  

Les rats  sont ils dangereux  pour l'oie ?

----------


## Columba

Si elle les a vu en plein jour, il doit y en avoir plus de deux... Il existe des cages  pièges pour les capturer sans les tuer, tu les emmènes plus loin en bordure de bois ou dans les champs, éloigner des maisons et tu les relâches.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de chance que l'oie soit attaquée, c'est quand même un oiseau qui ne se laisse pas faire mais bon de nuit ils peuvent peut être l'embêter... En tout cas s'il y a des poules avec, méfiance, les rats peuvent les tuer. 

Sinon les rats peuvent transmettre des parasites, des vers, des salmonelles etc donc il faut faire attention à ça.

----------


## genyfer

J'ai une petite cage  pour attraper des souris mais  là il parait qu'ils sont "énorme"  (franchement déjà des domestiques j'ai une  frousse pas possible   ::   )

Je ne savais même pas que ca se promene en plein jour sans  avoir peur de la présence des humains. Ca attaque  les humains ?

----------


## Columba

Il faut prendre le modèle au dessus qui est plus long (sinon la queue risque de se coincer dans la porte, car les rats s'étirent un max pour attraper l'appât en essayant de rentrer dans la cage le moins possible). 

En général quand on voit des rats en plein jour comme ça, c'est souvent qu'il y a une méga invasion    ::   Ils n'ont pas de raison de s'attaquer à l'homme non, comme les autres animaux sauvages ils ont avant tout peur. Après c'est sûr que ceux que tu vas attraper dans ton piège seront sur la défensive donc je ne te conseille pas d'essayer de les toucher    ::

----------


## genyfer

::    une invasion  

A priori les deux n'étaient  pas géné de faire leurs provisions  devant ma mère et la voisine. En plus le  "nid"  semble être  dans  l'abri  de l'oie la pauvre il fait déjà bien froid  et elle est agée.

N' y à t'il pas un repulsif naturel ou  autre pour les  faire fuir de  là  , en plus on est en  centre ville      ::   derrière c'est une résidence d'appartement, il parait que les rats sont intelligents si ils voient leurs "confreres"  dans  le piège  , eux  ne s'y feront pas prendre  par la suite ? 


" Après c'est sûr que ceux que tu vas attraper dans ton piège seront sur la défensive donc je ne te conseille pas d'essayer de les toucher   ::    "

----------


## Columba

Les répulsifs souvent ne servent à rien, par contre il existe un engin à ultrasons pour éloigner les "nuisibles" mais là faut investir après... 

Sinon, détruire le nid qu'ils ont fait et sécuriser le nid de l'oie pour qu'ils ne rentrent plus dans l'abri   :hein2:

----------


## genyfer

L'abri  est fait "ouvert"  ce sont des parpaings  avec  de  la paille  dedans  peut être le déplacé ? 


Franchement je suis  trés angoissée la  quant à la suposition d'invasion    ::    je suis  toute seule chez moi ce soir en plus   et je ne sais  si c'est une coincidence ou non  mais  je dors depuis une semaine   dans  le canapé   car  depuis  environ deux mois  j ai mon chat qui gratte  dans le coin de  ma chambre en miaulant , je le disputait vu qu'il est plutot  du genre  a  tout dégratter  mais là toujours au même endroit  aux trous ou les conduits du chauffage  passent puis  des jours après j'entendais comme   des bruits  dans le plafond  et   sous la  moquette ...  et la semaine dernière   j'entend gratter trés fort  j'allume la lumière  dispute mon chat  et là  ... rien  mon chat était en bas    ::    la bête qui grattait devait pas être petite . Mon père m ' a dit que c'était surement un loir( car pareil le moi dernier il y avait une bête dans le toit de la cuisine et là mes parenst ont bien entendus)  et franchement je n' y crois pas trop  nous avons mit une cage avec du fromage  mais toujours rien  je me demande si c'est car  elle   ou ils  sont coincés  ou si c ets car il ou elle est trop pette pour entrer. Il dit que c'est le loir qui c'est réveillé     ::  

Je suppose  que les rats n'ont  pas  peur de traverser  une rue  et que c'est possible  que ce soit ca ?

----------


## emmajojo

ah oui mais si t'es en ville et que tu voies des rats en plein jour, c'est pas une supposition, c'est sur et certain qu'il ya une invasion 
la mairie va s'en occuper 


ici j'ai toute la famille mulot qui squatte en hiver, je cherche plus à les chasser ya rien à faire, je me contente de boucher les trous

----------


## Columba

Chez moi aussi j'ai des mulots, campagnols, souris, musaraignes mais des rats j'en ai jamais eu. Ils mangent autour de mes volières car il y a toujours un peu de graines qui tombent dehors, et puis on met à manger pour les oiseaux du ciel. 

Mais depuis qu'on a fait la grande volière il y a 2 ans, on a fait en sorte qu'elle soit hermétique (grillage fin au sol, au niveau du toit, ...) aux éventuels animaux sauvages donc plus personne n'embête mes oiseaux. C'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour ne plus être gênée, sinon tous les ans il fallait pièger mais il y en avait toujours plein... 

Par contre, j'ai oublié un truc, les rats vont sans doute attirer des prédateurs (fouine, belette etc) et ces prédateurs là peuvent être dangereux pour l'oie la nuit. A l'époque où j'avais beaucoup de souris, j'avais trappé une belette parce qu'elle avait du être attirée par le garde manger que représentait la colonie de souris ! 

Il faudrait que l'oie puisse avoir un abri qui ferme la nuit au moins pour qu'elle soit en sécurité. De plus ça limiterait les rats et compagnie si la nourriture n'était pas accessible de nuit car c'est toujours là qu'il y a le plus de visite (sauf quand tu as une invasion et que là t'es embêté toute la journée   :lol2:  ).

----------


## emmajojo

ici c'est les croquettes des chats qu'ils gobent, suis pas convaincue que ce soit le truc le plus adapté pour des mulots, m'enfin c'est leur problème hein

----------


## Borium

J'ai le même soussi, sauf que les rats mon tué deux cochons d'inde la semaine dernière...    ::   ::    Suis trop verte...  :grrr:   J'ai mis une nase ce soir.. Ils sont pas trouillards donc on va bien voir ce que ça donne... pareil pour les mettres plus loin... Mais d'expérience, ça marche une ou deux fois et souvent ce sont les jeunes qui se font prendre puis après c'est terminé... En tout cas suis complètement d'accord avec ce qui a été dit précédament, les rats risque d'attirer des prédateurs pour l'oie et même si le rat n'est pas forcément très dangereux pour l'oie mieux vaut pas trop qu'ils trainent avec elle on sait jamais... Le mieux je pense serais de bloquer l'accès à la nourriture, s'il n'ont plus moyen de se nourrir ils vont finir par partir... Mais c'est connu, pour un rat vu, il y en a 10 de caché.... Donc voila.. Quelqu'un sait si les anti-nuisible à ultra-son sont vraiment efficace et ça doit être déconseillé de mettre ça près des lapins / cochon d'inde / volaille, non ???

----------


## Columba

Surtout que les fouines n'hésitent pas à venir en ville, une fois j'en ai croisé une près de la gare en plein centre-ville    ::  

Oui c'est l'essentiel de bloquer les accès à la nourriture, c'est le seul moyen de leur faire passer leur chemin    :Embarrassment: k: 

Il me semble que les trucs à ultrasons sont désagréables pour pas mal d'animaux et ceux qui sont prévus spécialement contre les rongeurs, doivent en effet être désagréables pour les cochons d'inde etc    ::   Après faut se renseigner auprès des fabricants...

----------


## Houitie

Tu es sure que ce sont des rats qui ont tués les cochons d'inde? Ma grand mere a toujours eu des cochons d'inde avec ses lapins pour faire fuire les rats justement donc ça me semble étrange. 
Pour le truc à ultra sons pas la peine d'investir, ils s'en fiche complement. 
J'en ai mis un dans ma cuisine à cause d'une invasion de souris... bilan elles ont fait leur nid à un metre du truc.    ::

----------


## Borium

Moi aussi j'ai beaucoup entendu dire ça, que les cochon d'inde fesait fuire les rats....Ma grand mère m'affirme que c'est pas les rats que ça fait fuire mais les souris parce que elle avait des souris dans son apparte et avait lâché des cochon d'indes dans sa cuisine pour les faire fuire et ça à marché...J'en suis pas trop convaincue...mais bon...  :hein2: 

Une chose est certaine c'est bien les rats qui on tué mes cochon d'inde, je l'ai vu le rats dans le clapier tuer le chon, d'ailleur le lendemain il est revenu j'était tellement énervé qu'il c'est ramassé un coup de pile électrique sur la nache avant de partir  :fou:  J'était folle...   :Stick Out Tongue: an:  C'est un mythe, le coup du cochon d'inde et du rat... Les rats n'attaque que très rarement les adultes c'est vrai, mais ça les empèche pas de tuer les bébés, le premier avait trois semaine et le deuxième deux mois...   ::  

Là où j'habitait avant on était infesté de rat au point qu'on les voyais par dizaines en plein jour... Le terrain s'affaissait à cause de toutes les galeries, on jettait une poigné de blé par terre en 2 minutes, ils venait tous manger à quelque centimère de toi... La ferme à coté de chez nous ne fesait strictement rien... On donnait a manger au volaille fallais prévoir plus pour que les rats est le ventre plein sinon, il s'attaquaient à nos lapins et nos cochon d'indes.... Un jours ils sont partie avec une niché de 9 lapins de 5 semaines...   ::   et c'était pas des lapins nains... C'était infernal... Une année une belette avait fait du ménage (dans le poulaillé aussi, d'ailleur..   ::   ) Puis après on l'a plus revue et les rats ce sont multiplié... 

J'ai entendu dire que les crottes de furets était un bon répulsif pour les rongeurs, vait mettre des crottes de mes fufus aux entrée de galerie pour voir...On sait jamais...  :hein2:

----------


## genyfer

::  

Le problème  c'est  que son abri ne ferme pas  c'est  juste un "U" en parpaing   tout petit  avec de la paille dedans   :hein2: 
Cette  femme là en plus  travaille  pour la ville , si elle fait intervenir la ville  ils  vont les tuer  :hein: 
Franchement je n'ose même  pas y aller  tellement j'ai la frousse  c'est  ma mère qui la nourrit .
C'est  aberrant quand même  je pensais  que  c'était peureux de l'humain et là  ils   venaient chercher la nourriture au nez  de ma mère et ma voisine     :suspect: 

Avant qu'elle  revienne je  vais voir pour que mon compagnon change l'abri de place  voir lui en fabriquer  un  plus  grand  , on à des tôles à la maison  mais ca ne va  pas déloger la compagnie.

Les rats  ont ils  peurs des chats ? Car c'est  étrange  ce jardin est  le squatte des  chats du quartier , en même  temps  les chats n'oseront pas  aller  dans le parc de l'oie  qui les coursent   

J'ai fais un petit plan  pour mieux visionner   "la chose"

----------


## Columba

Mettre des cochons d'inde pour faire fuir les rats, drôle d'idée sachant que le rat est un prédateur et le cochon d'inde un herbivore plutôt pacifique    ::  

Un rat seul peut avoir peur d'un chat oui, mais je ne suis pas sûre qu'un chat fasse le poids face à un groupe de rats.    ::  

A mon avis, cette histoire va se finir en carnage vu que c'est en pleine ville, les services sanitaires vont vite se ramener. C'est étonnant d'ailleurs qu'il n'y ai pas eu de plainte de la part des voisins   :?

----------


## Rongeurs en Destress

Quand je vois nos ratous qui attaquent les chats pour défendre leur place sur le canapé...un chat ne sert à rien pour les rats...peut etre plûtôt un chien type ratier qui sera plus enclin à defendre un territoire contre "l'envahisseur". Il faut mettre des pièges, détruire les nids et supprimer tous les accès à la nourriture.

Les rats sauvages vivent en colonies et une colonie c'est "au moins" 20, 30, 50...autant que les ressources le permette...bref tu en piège un ou deux et les autres comprennent vite le coup. Les poisons sont très souvent inefficaces et dangereux pour les autres animaux qui eux ne se méfient pas. Un rat, s'il voit un de ses copain morts il va le sentir et 'il détecte une odeur de poison, il ne touchera plus jamais à ce que l'autre a mangé. 

A part les faire déménager et couper les accès, pas d'autre solutions si tu ne veux pas les tuer. L'oie elle même ne risque pas grand chose...tant qu'elle est capable de présenter une menace et tant que les rats ne sont pas suffisament nombreux. Après le rat est un prédateur...j'en ai vu sauter sur des oiseaux, j'en ai vu dans paris sauter sur des souris et partir avec la souris dans les dents...

Il faut faire le tour de l'habitation et fermer les issues. 

Je crois qu'en cas de présence de rats il y a obligation de prévenir la mairie. J'adore les rats, mais ceux qui trainent dehors représentent un risque sanitaire (salmonelles, leptospirose, méningites, germes et bactéries divers...) pour l'homme et pour les autres animaux.

----------


## clairette57

Quand j'avais encore des lapins dehors, un rat avait logé sous leur clapier (il y  avait aussi des souris) 
Il n'a jamais rien fait à mon lapin (idem pour les souris, mon lapin en tué même parfois).

En enlevant pendant quelques mois la paille qu'on stockait en dessous il est partit et n'est jamais revenu

----------


## surmulot

Quand on apercoit un rat, c'est que la colonie est installee vu qu'ils vivent en clans familiaux tres structures... Ils ne sont pas craintifs et viennent a l'air libre vous nar'guer. On peut en apercevoir dans des endroits tres frequentes par les humains meme en ville (bois de Boulogne, etc) car ils font partie integrante de notre societe.

Bannir les raticides, trop dangereux pour la chaine alimentaire et les animaux domestiques. Comme dit plus haut pieges non-blessants pour les deloger et les relacher tres loin dans la campagne, le probleme etant d'attraper les dominants pour desorienter la colonie qui perdra ses reperes et fuiera  pour se reconstruire ailleurs apres ils se debrouillent. Tres adaptables ils survivent a tout bouleversement de leur environnement..

Les medias ont recemment rapporte que l'hiver ayant ete particulierement rude, les rats se sont rapproches des lieux habites et donc se reproduisent . Il y a une surpopulation de 1 rat par habitant sur Paris, idem qu'a Delhi pratiquement ou les rats vivent avec les humains.

----------


## Houitie

> Moi aussi j'ai beaucoup entendu dire ça, que les cochon d'inde fesait fuire les rats....Ma grand mère m'affirme que c'est pas les rats que ça fait fuire mais les souris parce que elle avait des souris dans son apparte et avait lâché des cochon d'indes dans sa cuisine pour les faire fuire et ça à marché...J'en suis pas trop convaincue...mais bon...  :hein2: 
> 
> Une chose est certaine c'est bien les rats qui on tué mes cochon d'inde, je l'ai vu le rats dans le clapier tuer le chon, d'ailleur le lendemain il est revenu j'était tellement énervé qu'il c'est ramassé un coup de pile électrique sur la nache avant de partir  :fou:  J'était folle...  an:  C'est un mythe, le coup du cochon d'inde et du rat... Les rats n'attaque que très rarement les adultes c'est vrai, mais ça les empèche pas de tuer les bébés, le premier avait trois semaine et le deuxième deux mois...   
> 
> Là où j'habitait avant on était infesté de rat au point qu'on les voyais par dizaines en plein jour... Le terrain s'affaissait à cause de toutes les galeries, on jettait une poigné de blé par terre en 2 minutes, ils venait tous manger à quelque centimère de toi... La ferme à coté de chez nous ne fesait strictement rien... On donnait a manger au volaille fallais prévoir plus pour que les rats est le ventre plein sinon, il s'attaquaient à nos lapins et nos cochon d'indes.... Un jours ils sont partie avec une niché de 9 lapins de 5 semaines...    et c'était pas des lapins nains... C'était infernal... Une année une belette avait fait du ménage (dans le poulaillé aussi, d'ailleur..    ) Puis après on l'a plus revue et les rats ce sont multiplié... 
> 
> J'ai entendu dire que les crottes de furets était un bon répulsif pour les rongeurs, vait mettre des crottes de mes fufus aux entrée de galerie pour voir...On sait jamais...  :hein2:


Pourquoi as tu des petits cochons d'inde? De deux portées différentes? 
Pourquoi les laisses tu dans un lieu ou ils peuvent être tués? Tu devrais les rentrer chez toi au moins.

----------


## Borium

> Pourquoi as tu des petits cochons d'inde? De deux portées différentes? 
> Pourquoi les laisses tu dans un lieu ou ils peuvent être tués? Tu devrais les rentrer chez toi au moins.


Parce que j'ai deux chonnes qui ont fait une portée chacune et pas au même moment...   ::   Les bébés qui sont nés, reste chez moi et ne sont pas mis a l'adoption ni en vente et je fait pas de repro non plus si c'est ça que tu voulais savoir    ::  
Ba si j'avais su que les rats pouvaient rentré dans le clapier, il est claire que je les aurrais pas laissé... Et je ne les ait pas non plus laisser dedans quant j'ai su que les rats pouvais rentrer...Je fais des erreures mais je sais me corriger ...
Maintenant tout le monde est à l'abris et ne craind plus rien...   ::

----------


## Lorène

*Hop hop. Un petit ménage de propos pas jolis jolis*

----------


## olisim611

Bonjour Modérateur,
Si on peut parler de mort au rat sans se faire remettre en place par vous, je ne vois pas pourquoi un peu de plâtre pose problème! Il s'agit bien de rats nuisibles qui mettent en danger des animaux domestiques et pourraient aussi s'en prendre à de jeunes enfants!

Merci de ne pas censurer cette remarque car je ne comprends pas le but de ce forum si on ne peut y échanger des trucs qui restent régals et efficaces. Les rats ne sont pas protégés comme les fouines! 

Pourrais-je savoir ce qui met mon intervention en dehors de votre forum?
Merci.

----------


## clairette57

> Pourrais-je savoir ce qui met mon intervention en dehors de votre forum?


C'est pourtant clair 




> .:: RESCUE ::.
> 
> Adoptions et *Protection Animale*


Je n'avais pas vu les messages, 
Rescue est un forum de *protection animal*. Qu'il aboie, miaule, couine etc l'animal est un être vivant. 

"_La vie a la même valeur, peu importe la taille de l'être qui la porte "_



> Merci de ne pas censurer cette remarque car je ne comprends pas le but 
> de ce forum si on ne peut y échanger des trucs qui restent régals et 
> efficaces. Les rats ne sont pas protégés comme les fouines!


Par ce qu'ils ne sont pas protégés, les rats peuvent mourir dans d'atroce souffrance ?
Il y a des centaines de forums sur ne nets qui accepterons ces "conseils", pourquoi ne pas se retourner vers eux ?

----------


## Columba

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Clairette, l'envoyer sur des forums de piègeurs / chasseurs il y a bien assez de monde là bas ! 

Par contre oui le rat est un animal, il ne vaut pas moins que les autres, donc forcément on cherchera ici à trouver une solution pacifiste. Les lois anti-nuisibles nous font simplement vomir tant elles sont arbitraires et cruelles. 

Les rats sauvages ne sont pas plus dangereux pour les animaux domestiques concernés (autres rongeurs, oiseaux etc) qu'un chien ou qu'un chat. Pour autant parle-t-on d'empoisonner tous les chiens et chats qui trainent ?

----------


## clairette57

Il faut déjà vouloir changer "d'opinion", après si elle est prête a remettre en cause ça façon de penser bien sur qu'elle peut rester sur rescue   (bon après je n'ai pas la prétention de dire "toi tu n'as pas l'âme des rescuiens  )
Mais si elle souhaite seulement donner ce genre de conseil, j'estime qu'ils n'ont pas leur place ici (ça explique la suppression de certains messages) et que si elle souhaite les divulguer ça ne doit pas être fait ici  



> Les rats sauvages ne sont pas plus dangereux pour les animaux 
> domestiques concernés (autres rongeurs, oiseaux etc) qu'un chien ou 
> qu'un chat. Pour autant parle-t-on d'empoisonner tous les chiens et 
> chats qui trainent ?


Les animaux errants  sont tout de même plus porteurs de maladie qu'un animal vivant à l'intérieur ou même a l'extérieur mais vacciné etc 
Bon après c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut les tuer hein  
Si on fait un minimum attention, il y a peu de risque

----------


## Origan

Connaissez-vous un site vendant des nasses à rat pas trop chère ? en mp bien sûr.

Il m'en faut une pour un jeune rat à mon boulot.

----------


## mely3969

jai achetée une trappe sur outiror moi pour rat souris
bon les souris cest un flop trop maligne elle passe a travers :d 

jai jamais testés sur un rat
jlai payé 749 
jutilise le grand modele pr mes chats de la rue 

quant aux rats , deplacer la bouffe y a que ca a faire et les laisser vivre tranquillou

----------


## clairette57

Le site de la PMAF (Protection Mondiale des Animaux de Ferme) en vend


Bon, je les trouve plutôt cher, mais ils marchent mieux que ceux en grillage et en plus c'est bon la bonne cause !  

*Ici* une petit vidéo mise par une personne qui l'a acheté sur ce site 

*Lien vers la page* de la pmaf

----------


## Borium

Venant de ma part, c'était une erreur....J'ai poser une nase...J'ai attrapé 4 bb rats de 2 mois tout maigre pfff  déja que la prise n'est pas réjouissante mais le pire....... c'est qu'ils sont trop gentils....   ::   Ils viennent dans ma main, ne morde pas et se laisse presque attraper....    ::   Pfff trop nul moi, j'ai pas envie de les relâcher mais bon va bien falloir ... Vais les rettaper avant de les relâcher histoire qu'ils aient une chance ces crevettes... Et dire qu'hier soir en fermant les poules j'ai croisé deux ou trois gros rats bien dodu, fallu que j'attrape les seuls chétifs du poulailler...   ::

----------


## olisim611

Bonjour,

C'est super votre piège non létal, je reconnais que la méthode que j'avais proposée n'est pas en accord avec le respect des animaux (je ne connaissais pas autre chose contre les rats et j'ai compris votre point de vue en parcourant le site rescue). Pour les souris, ce piège proposé a l'air super, mais existe-t-il un équivalent contre les rats dodus et contre les belettes toutes fluettes?
Je sais, il s'agira de deux modèles différents, mais existent-ils?
Point de vue pratique, une fois les rongeurs capturés sans dommage, y a-t-il des normes à respecter pour leur rendre la liberté dans un endroit approprié, qui leur plaise et qui leur permette de vivre sans notre aide (pas toujours désirée)?

Vu comme cela, un piège inoffensif pour le piégé est fort intéressant, et pour ma part, je ne trouve pas 20 excessif si cela fonctionne bien...
Bonne journée à tous et merci pour ce site qui est digne d"intérêt!
olisim611

----------


## emmajojo

oui, on trouve des trappes ou nasses pour rats, putois, belettes (et chats^^) dans les magasins de bicolage/jardinerie 
pour les relâcher, comme les autres l'ont dit plus haut, un endroit calme loin des habitations et avec des abris sera nickel.  (sauf les chats)

bonne visite du forum!

----------


## clairette57

> C'est super votre piège non létal, je reconnais que la méthode 
> que j'avais proposée n'est pas en accord avec le respect des animaux (je
>  ne connaissais pas autre chose contre les rats et j'ai compris votre 
> point de vue en parcourant le site rescue)


C'est super si vous changez d'avis, j'espère que vous en attraperez plusieurs   

Oui si  ca fonctionne bien 20 ca vaut le coup finalement.
Mais j'ai testé tellement de truc que maintenant je regarde le prix avant  
Pour savoir si ils en font pour les rats, je vous conseille de contacter directement  la pmaf http://www.pmaf.org/
et de voir avec eux


> Sinon il y a des trappes toute bête mais j'ai jamais réussis avec ... Après c'est à tenter tout de même !
> Mes parents testent les ondes  
> Apparemment ça marcherait, perso j'ai du mal à y croire, ou alors il en faut dans toute la maison (on en a 4/5) car sinon, elles vont juste plus loin)
> 
> [quote:88k4g5c8]
> Venant
>  de ma part, c'était une erreur....J'ai poser une nase...J'ai attrapé 4 
> bb rats de 2 mois tout maigre pfff  déja que la prise n'est pas réjouissante mais le pire....... c'est qu'ils sont trop gentils....  Ils viennent dans ma main, ne morde pas et se laisse presque attraper....


[/quote:88k4g5c8]

Tu crois pas que si tu les relâches là ou tu les as trouvé la mère les reprendra ? 
Car je pense pas qu'ils aient plus de chance si tu les élèves (ils mourront dehors je pense)

----------


## Borium

> Venant
>  de ma part, c'était une erreur....J'ai poser une nase...J'ai attrapé 4 
> bb rats de 2 mois tout maigre pfff  déja que la prise n'est pas réjouissante mais le pire....... c'est qu'ils sont trop gentils....  Ils viennent dans ma main, ne morde pas et se laisse presque attraper....  
> 
> 
> Tu crois pas que si tu les relâches là ou tu les as trouvé la mère les reprendra ? 
> Car je pense pas qu'ils aient plus de chance si tu les élèves (ils mourront dehors je pense)


Ba disont que le but c'est pas de les attraper pour les relâcher au même endrois, j'ai pas du tout envie des les élever, j'ai dit que j'allais les retaper avant de les relâcher... Pour qu'ils soient plus fort physiquement à changer d'environnement, et de vie... Ce sont des rats, si ils sont ce qu'ils sont aujourd'hui c'est qu'ils ont une grande faculter d'adaptation, et peuvent vivre dans pratiquement tout les environnement et trouvent toujours des solutions... Maintenant ceux que j'ai sont maigre parce que, ils ont été sevré y a pas très longtemps et que là, nous on serre un peu la vis pour qu'il y ait moins de nourriture qui traine... Donc voilà... La mère les reprendra pas pour la simple raison c'est qu'ils sont sevré, et qu'elle est surment avec une autre portée depuis longtemps...et doit surment être dans l'attente d'encore une autre portée.... Ceux là sont oublié depuis longtemps.... Dans la nature la mère vire les petits quant la portée suivante est a terme...C'est des p'tite brute, c'est bête là...   ::   ::

----------


## Rongeurs en Destress

Ca ne sert à rien de les "retaper". Il faut TRES VITE les relacher car l'enfermement et la présence humaine est un énorme stress ! Rien que d'être enfermé sans possibilité de fuite, peut les stresser au moins de mourir. Donc il ne faut pas chercher à les materner, ça ne sera que du stress et donc un gros affaiblissement de l'organisme. 

Ce sont des animaux sauvages : il faut les trapper, ne pas les manipuler ou les garder et les relacher au plus tôt sans la moindre interaction avec l'homme. Par contre sur le lieu de relache tu peux laisser un point où trouver de la nourriture pour qu'ils trouvent un peu d'aide sur place. 

Mais il ne faut rien faire d'autre  que prendre la trappe et aller l'ouvrir ailleurs le plus vite possible. Transporter la trappe recouverte d'un linge pour créer l'obscurité et les calmer un peu.

----------


## Origan

Soit tu les apprivoises et décides de veiller sur eux, soit tu les relâches de suite.

Il ne faut pas habituer des animaux sauvages à être nourris, logés, blanchis, pour ensuite les relâcher. Ce serait leur faire perdre leurs réflexes de survie, ils n'auraient plus peur de l'homme par exemple.

--
Merci pour les sites au fait, j'ai aussi trouvé d'autres sites qui en vendent. Mais depuis une semaine, ce rat n'a plus été vu.

----------

